# Putting a deck into my 92 sentra classic ( b12 )



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey all,

I was wondering how hard it would be to put a deck into my 1992 sentra classic ( b12 chassis ). It's only got 2 front speakers but right now it has a tape deck and I really need my cd's ( radio really sucks around here  ). So would it be really hard to do? Any sites i could visit that could tell me how to take apart the dash to install the deck?

Thanks

Muccman


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

hey man, no it wouldnt be hard at all, pm me if u have ne questions, is yours a Sentra E, thats what i just got. put in a new cd deck and some speakers in the rear deck. like i said, i can walk u through it if necisary its super easy.
mav


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey, my car is a different style then yours is.. mine looks like an 87-90 sentra but it's a 92.. thats why its called a sentra classic.. so i doubt it woul dbe the same thing to put a deck in


----------

